# Moonroof problems in my 330Ci



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I've been having problems with the sunroof liner the past week, when I open/close/tilt my moonroof, the movement sounded kindda rough... like something's stuck or something... But I was still able to close the sunroof liner (with slightly more force than usual) when I park under the sun... and I kept using my moonroof still.

But today the sunroof liner just wouldn't come back out after I closed my moonroof. It's stucked behind the moonroof. I'm wondering if this is a known problem. Maybe BMWNA (ginger still here?) or somebody here could shed some light on this...

In section 540 of the Bentley manual, it talks about the moonroof assembly. It saids something like removing headliners might be required and that was beyond the scope of the manual (*the BENTLEY MANUAL!*) that's kindda scary coz stuff like rebuilding the engine and tranny are covered and removing headliners was beyond the scope... hmm...

I don't really wanna mess with it as my car's under warranty... So I guess I'd have to go up to Garlyn Shelton and have that fixed... among certain other things like passenger side window getting stuck from time to time thus preventing door from opening... need to recalibrate the window... downside of getting the coupe i guess...

anyway... maybe some of u knows something about these problems? let me know!

--Andrew


----------



## tomolsson (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, this is a known problem. I can't remember what happens exactly. I _think_ the moonroof somehow breaks the shade when it pulls it back. Anyway, your dealer should know exactly what you're talking about and fix it without a problem, under warranty.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey ayn, what's the best place to buy the Bentley manual?


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

yes it's fairly common. as a matter of fact I'm going in Tuesday to get mine fixed. My service guy was pretty adamant about not using the sunroof in the meantime. Apparently the broken sunshade can lead to a broken sunroof if you continue to use it.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Hey ayn, what's the best place to buy the Bentley manual? *


i'd bet amazon.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*Moon Roof Snafu*

I hate the damn things and would never arbritrarily buy one, so I never use mine. My trade in, a 528 '97 after 5 1/2 years and 40,000 miles never had moonroof trouble. No flames pleae. My 2 cents only.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Hey ayn, what's the best place to buy the Bentley manual? *


haha, my group buy! =) too bad u missed it! 

are you serious in getting it? if so, let me email the guy and see if you can get a good deal with it. lemme know!

--Andrew


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> haha, my group buy! =) too bad u missed it!
> 
> ...


andrew damnit, get me a good dealt oo


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> haha, my group buy! =) too bad u missed it!
> 
> ...


When did you run a group buy? 
I am half serious, depending on price I can be totally serious.


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2001)

*Moonroof*

My dealer had chest pain when I ordered my 330 without a moonroof. My three previous cars had them which I never used. Two of them leaked! Never again. Ragtop or nothing.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Moonroof*



Robert said:


> *My dealer had chest pain when I ordered my 330 without a moonroof. *


The chest pain must have come when he realized his commission would be that much smaller. :lmao:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *
> When did you run a group buy?
> I am half serious, depending on price I can be totally serious.  *


The group buy was setup pretty much right after the creation of this site. Well... Jon Shafer/PerformaceX set this thing up, and then Charlie pissed us off at the other board (he deleted my GB thread, banned a couple regulars by mistake, etc)... so we rebels (.ORG regulars) kindda migrated here...

i'll email the guy and see if u guys can still get it cheap... Amazon is not bad though, if they can actually find u a copy... =)

--Andrew


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My problem wasn't quite this bad - the shade would close up to a point, but not completely and it didn't move properly. They just replaced the rails for the shade for me - no liners or other problems. They even had the parts in stock.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *
> When did you run a group buy?
> I am half serious, depending on price I can be totally serious.  *


Man, his group buy was what forced the mass exidus from .org. Ayn posted about a group buy of the Bentley's manual and immediately those posts were removed by Charlie R., and then most of us got fed up with the gestopo tactics, along with their constant lack of supervision over trolls, and migrated here.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Just got back from Temple, everything fixed, waited there for about 2.5 hours... I told them about the moonroof and passenger window problems, and then I remember when I was hauling ass on I-35 I felt pretty bad vibration on the steering wheel, so I asked them to check that and had an alignment done... Garlyn Shelton is awesome! (BMW of Austin is about 5 minutes from my house, but I'm gonna let somebody else try them first before I go there... oh it's now owned by the Penske family)...

Oh, and apparently some dude shot his wife somewhere in Waco, drove with his wife's body in his car down I-35, car chase and whatever and got cornered by cops, and he shot himself or something on the interstate. So traffic was really messed up... 

--Andrew


----------



## Al328ci (Apr 15, 2002)

*sunroof frustrations*



tomolsson said:


> *Yes, this is a known problem. I can't remember what happens exactly. I think the moonroof somehow breaks the shade when it pulls it back. Anyway, your dealer should know exactly what you're talking about and fix it without a problem, under warranty. *


I had the same problem. The first time I took it in for this problem they replaced one of the liner slides, which was broken, and when I got it back, the moonroof would not auto-close. So I took it back in and they said they needed to replace the moonroof cassette. They replaced the moonroof cassette, and now the sunroof does not sit flush with the roof (especially at the rear of the sunroof) when fully closed.

The rear part of the sunroof is about an 1/8th of an inch above the roof, while the front part of the sunroof is fairly flush with the roof.

Is this the way the sunroof should be when fully closed?
Or should the sunroof be completely flush with the roof?

Does anybody know if it is fairly easy to adjust the exact position where the sunroof fully closes so that it will close flush and not at a slight angle?

I'm hesitant to take the car back in, afraid it will get even more messed up (so far from the sunroof repairs, I've suffered a scratch on the roof, a dirty headliner, and a small scratch on the interior trim)

If interested, I have pictures of what the sunroof looks like, but I did not know how to attach them.

My frustrations,
AL


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

just recently the rubber strip between the sunshade and the glass came loose on my car. the rubber strip is normally stuck on with double stick tape on a metal strip the points upward when the moonroof glass is tilted. could this piece have fell off and got stuck somewhere causing the problems.


----------



## CPS (Mar 24, 2003)

*Does this sound right?*

I also have a problem with my sunroof liner. It came off track, and broke off a little plastic tab that presumably fits in the slide. The dealer said the whole sunroof assembly needs replacing, including motor. I find this inconceivable. The liner slide is probably a few dollars; the whole sunroof, a few hundred. Even though it is under warranty, I am concerned about them doing major tinkering with my car. (Fear of sunroof leaks, rattles, etc. post replacement). Any thoughts?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> The chest pain must have come when he realized his commission would be that much smaller. :lmao:


What, by $10-20? Sure, it might be something, but there isn't enough of a profit margin on options that I could see making a salesperson push you to order options you don't want. :dunno:

Most dealers are just afraid to have a car in stock without a moonroof unless it is a base 325, as those are usually the only clients that don't mind giving up the moonroof. Sure, the car will sell if you back out, but it won't be as easy.

The reason for his chest pains probably had to do with him envisioning himself trying to sell the car to someone else in the event you backed out and having to convince them moonroof-less was the way to go.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Al328ci said:


> Is this the way the sunroof should be when fully closed?
> Or should the sunroof be completely flush with the roof?


If you watch the moonroof close correctly from outside, you'll actually notice that it does dip in the rear by about 1/8 of an inch below the roofline, but then it raises up again and ends up flush with the roof.

Are you sure you closes it all the way?


----------

